# 2019 Gibson Quality Control Speculations?



## Carl Kolchak (Jan 6, 2019)

Given Gibson's recent financial problems, not to mention all those MIK LP going for between a third to a half of what Gibson's currently charging, do you suppose they'll be putting any extra "tlc" into their 2019 models in order to reestablish themselves, or should we pretty much expect another year of "meh" QC?


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 6, 2019)

Every company I've worked for that has gone through a "profitability crisis" usually makes cuts on the cost-center side of things... which for an instrument company may include those folks who prevent more guitars from shipping out. I know that Gibson's QC is a hot-button issue, but even if it was perfect I'd be concerned about a decline.

Sure, there's always the argument that better product means better reputation means more sales, but for most companies' upper management that is way too much work (and exposure to scrutiny for them) when cutting costs is easier.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 6, 2019)

Gibson guitars hasn't been in a position of unfavorable profitability in a number of years. Since 2012 if I remember correctly. 

It was the parent company, which has been dissolved, which had financial problems. 

I don't think we're going to see any changes really, at least not for the foreseeable future.


----------



## laxu (Jan 6, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Gibson guitars hasn't been in a position of unfavorable profitability in a number of years. Since 2012 if I remember correctly.
> 
> It was the parent company, which has been dissolved, which had financial problems.
> 
> I don't think we're going to see any changes really, at least not for the foreseeable future.



They do have a new CEO so that might mean changes in things that matter for employee quality of life. Gibson has often been considered a poor working place due to management issues so if they can shake those then maybe the workers can focus better on making sure the guitar quality is spot on.

These things can take time though so I doubt we will see much change in 2019.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jan 6, 2019)

What then was the last year Gibson was thought to have put out a decent line of guitars?


----------



## oneblackened (Jan 6, 2019)

laxu said:


> They do have a new CEO so that might mean changes in things that matter for employee quality of life. Gibson has often been considered a poor working place due to management issues so if they can shake those then maybe the workers can focus better on making sure the guitar quality is spot on.
> 
> These things can take time though so I doubt we will see much change in 2019.


Yes, I seem to recall Gibson's problem with employee turnover. Might help if they get workers to stay on.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 6, 2019)

There's a good chance the QC issues are amplified by the internet, of course there can be issues like in any brand but I had zero on all the new Gibsons I bought these last 5 years. I'd bet most horror stories are from trying an instrument in a shop where it was poorly treated for years, or buying from an internet retailer who doesn't do any checks on the instrument they sell. Bought all mine from Thomann unseen and all were fine.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 6, 2019)

laxu said:


> They do have a new CEO so that might mean changes in things that matter for employee quality of life. Gibson has often been considered a poor working place due to management issues so if they can shake those then maybe the workers can focus better on making sure the guitar quality is spot on.
> 
> These things can take time though so I doubt we will see much change in 2019.



Reading the bankruptcy ruling, the current management, Henry J. included, will be in charge significantly until at least 2020, with the option for another three years. 

This transition is going to be slow and who knows what will happen in that time. 

It's very telling that Gibson's new management is really trying to sell this as a major turning point, and maybe it is, but nothing points to any immediate changes.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 6, 2019)

I've noticed (in my limited experience) that Gibson's QC seemed to have improved this past year (2018). Most of the 2018 models I laid my hands on didn't suffer from any glaring problems.

Can't speak to if new management will up QC or not, but it's a good possibility for this to impact QC in upcoming years if employees enjoy their working conditions more, there is an increased chance they will be better workers.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jan 6, 2019)

laxu said:


> Gibson has often been considered a poor working place due to management issues so if they can shake those then maybe the workers can focus better on making sure the guitar quality is spot on.



This is the same reason lots of 1964 Fenders pale in comparison to '63 and earlier despite commanding the same big money as other Pre-CBS years. Everyone in the factory was uncertain about their jobs and the instrument quality suffered. Then when everyone had their job security back the 1965 guitars were back to being great instruments.


----------



## BenjaminW (Jan 6, 2019)

Carl Kolchak said:


> What then was the last year Gibson was thought to have put out a decent line of guitars?


Bit of an unpopular opinion, but I feel that Gibson's quality kinda died down with the decline of Guitar Hero which would be around 2010 or so. Anything after that's kinda turned into a hit or miss especially after that whole illegal fretboard wood fiasco. Given that Gibson has a new CEO, my expectation is that QC goes up as well.


----------



## laxu (Jan 6, 2019)

Andromalia said:


> There's a good chance the QC issues are amplified by the internet, of course there can be issues like in any brand but I had zero on all the new Gibsons I bought these last 5 years. I'd bet most horror stories are from trying an instrument in a shop where it was poorly treated for years, or buying from an internet retailer who doesn't do any checks on the instrument they sell. Bought all mine from Thomann unseen and all were fine.



I actually went to a few stores selling Gibson in 2017 when I was looking for a new LP type guitar. I would not buy any of the Gibsons I tried at the prices they were selling at. I still have a theory they dump some of the crappier ones to Finland and send some of the nicest ones to Japan.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jan 6, 2019)

laxu said:


> I actually went to a few stores selling Gibson in 2017 when I was looking for a new LP type guitar. I would not buy any of the Gibsons I tried at the prices they were selling at. I still have a theory they dump some of the crappier ones to Finland and send some of the nicest ones to Japan.



Like they were sending the B-stock to Finland and marketing them as brand new?


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 6, 2019)

TBH Since 2015 / 2016 most of the ones I have played have been fine guitars as long as they are set up right. I recently played a 2018 LP Standard and a few of the new 2019 Explorers and they were killer.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 6, 2019)

BenjaminW said:


> Bit of an unpopular opinion, but I feel that Gibson's quality kinda died down with the decline of Guitar Hero which would be around 2010 or so



which I could assume it was the time you started to get more serious about guitar and learn about gear other than "Fender/Gibson" bubble, were if you wanted the best you get an LP. So you learned that theres more than the iconic shape (that you prob couldnt afford) you saw till death in music videos/artist. Maybe you were already over that bubble for a few years (we all eventually do), but maybe that was the time you became mroe of a gear nerd, so you could fiinaly understand the "why" you didnt like the LP


we are gear nerds here so we know way more. But the moayority of the buying public out there they still are in the Fender/Gibson bubble, with hints of PRS, Ibanez and maybe LTD/Schecter creeping in a bit. The guitr its too iconic, they dont care about the nitpick stuff, they just want the "LP" the "ultimate buy"


----------



## xzacx (Jan 6, 2019)

Church2224 said:


> TBH Since 2015 / 2016 most of the ones I have played have been fine guitars as long as they are set up right. I recently played a 2018 LP Standard and a few of the new 2019 Explorers and they were killer.



I feel like the Gibson quality control myth has been largely perpetuated by people who haven’t played a lot of new Gibsons. I’m not saying it never had issues or there isn’t the occasional bad one still, but IMO in recent years—particularly Historics—are the best they’ve ever been. Even on the low end, what I’ve seen has been better than what you find on similarly priced imports.


----------



## gunch (Jan 6, 2019)

Speaking of Gibson which guitar lines do they specifically put through their plek machines and which they don't? Or is it all USA Gibsons that are plek'd?


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jan 6, 2019)

I'll probably get schooled, and I welcome that, but I always sort of wondered if Gibson has maintained slightly above average build quality while it's competition has constantly improved. 

American Fender build quality in my experience has improved since I was a kid. Gibson's have felt more or less the same to me, though. But that's all just guitar shop visits, not thorough research or anything.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jan 6, 2019)

Since about 2014, their anniversary year there has been not a whole lot of QC issues, maybe for some of the guys on here that like return guitars because it looks like their Sweetwater rep breathed on it too hard, but overall they have been rock solid last few year.

I spent a lot of time on the mylespaul forum before I joined up here so that's not just my experience more the overarching trend from dudes that are buying a LOT of Gibson's.

Also not sure wtf guitar hero has to do with anything, but yeah ignorant Gibson talk seems to be a specialty on here.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 7, 2019)

laxu said:


> I actually went to a few stores selling Gibson in 2017 when I was looking for a new LP type guitar. I would not buy any of the Gibsons I tried at the prices they were selling at. I still have a theory they dump some of the crappier ones to Finland and send some of the nicest ones to Japan.



The LP standard line and above as a whole are overpriced. that'w why I only own a LP tribute. Vs, Explorers, SGs are very good guitars for the money. (I still don't own an SG, it's in the plans for someday)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 7, 2019)

silverabyss said:


> Speaking of Gibson which guitar lines do they specifically put through their plek machines and which they don't? Or is it all USA Gibsons that are plek'd?



All Gibson USA and Gibson Custom guitars are run through the PLEK. Since about 2014. Prior to that, it was only LPs at Traditional level and above and all Custom models from 2010 on. 

I've heard conflicting information whether the Montana (non-CS acoustics) stuff is, and certain Memphis lines. Though, from the sounds of it, with Memphis being rolled into Gibson USA those will be PLEK'd now.


----------



## Edika (Jan 7, 2019)

I don't know if it's a QC issue what you get for the price kind of thing. The 2018 Les Paul I got on September is a really nice guitar, plays and sounds well too. But the original price was way above what I would pay for it and the price I got was more justified for a USA guitar, but not compared to the bells and whistles some MIK instruments have in that price range. But their V, SG and Explorer lines are more than reasonably priced for USA made instruments. And most of their pickups are good so there's no immediate concern for swapping unless you're going for a specific sound.


----------



## Luafcm (Jan 8, 2019)

Carl Kolchak said:


> Like they were sending the B-stock to Finland and marketing them as brand new?


They do this with Canada as well. I had an argument with a Gibson rep at a music store. After pointing out the obvious flaws that made the guitar a B-stock (a trans blue long horn with EMG's) he quickly mentioned that it was not full price. Maybe some people wouldn't notice the glue squeeze out or poor spots and sawdust in the finish. That was enough to turn me off Gibson.

Years later I decided I needed a black SG like Al's, so I ordered a new one from L&M. It arrived with a spill stain on the case slip cover, and again glue squeeze out from the nut that was under the clear finish. Piece of junk at full price. I told them to keep the POS and I'm done with Gibson.

Well... not really. I'm a sucker and impulsive, so I bought a Explorer Pro. The high e string would always stick in the binding at the fret ends, and I would have to pull the string out. Could be fixed, but a piss off. 

I had a nice epiphone korean LP standard that really had no issues. Fretboard was bland, but really nice guitar overall. 

Gibson, yuck.


----------



## decoy205 (Jan 8, 2019)

I love the sound of Les Pauls and I have a really nice 2005 R8 and it was made with care. I judge each guitar individually not based off of one sample. I’ve played dogs that were Murphy Painted historics and I’ve played LP trads that were great. Same with any other brand. My prediction for 2019 is that they will make a bunch of guitars and some will be turds and some will be great.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 22, 2019)

So far the 2019 lineup looks like the best they've had in a long time.


----------

